# Real Football Update as requested by Riverrat77



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Riley pm'd me saying he was dying to know the updated Premier League standings. I guess he's a closet soccer fan? Anyone surprised? Anyway, he said only to post rankings up until Manchester City, cause he was really interested in how the transfer of Robinho was working out. (Whatever the hell that means)

So as requested by the riverratt:
*The English Premier League Standings:*

1. Liverpool 23 pts
2. Chelsea 20 pts
3. Hull City 20 pts
4. Arsenal 19 pts
5. Aston Villa 17 pts
6. Manchester Utd. 15pts
7. Portsmouth 14 pts
8. Machester City 13 pts


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummmm - 
we got rid of the gut pile a couple months ago. 

I'm just sayin!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

What about real making it to the playoffs for the first time? :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah... I wanted the "Footy" results.... gotta keep track of the Geelong Cats. 

http://afl.com.au/Results/Ladder/tabid/74/default.aspx


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

What league is Barcelona in?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> What league is Barcelona in?


La Liga


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Riley pm'd me saying he was dying to know the updated Premier League standings. I guess he's a closet soccer fan? Anyone surprised? Anyway, he said only to post rankings up until Manchester City, cause he was really interested in how the transfer of Robinho was working out. (Whatever the hell that means)
> 
> So as requested by the riverratt:
> *The English Premier League Standings:*
> ...


Thanks for the update on the standings, rapalahunter. Hull City has been a pretty big surprise so far, huh? My Dad is a huge Chelsea fan. I used to be a Manchester United fan but as I got older I realized they are pretty much the Yankees of the English Premier league. _/O


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys want real football? Check out this site, contact the guy and lets play some ball. I'm a member of this team or was when we started it, but we need more support to get it off the ground. Its not like its a grass roots thing... there is a national league but all the folks around here are into rugby and the Aussies at Kennecott haven't shown any real commitment either.

http://www.usfooty.com/usfooty/clubs/Cl ... aspx?id=46


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mods obviously this was supposed to be in the HUMOR section not sports, we all know soccer is not a sport it is a recess activity for grade school kids.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Mods obviously this was supposed to be in the HUMOR section not sports, we all know soccer is not a sport it is a recess activity for grade school kids.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *()*


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Thanks for the update on the standings, rapalahunter. Hull City has been a pretty big surprise so far, huh? My Dad is a huge Chelsea fan. I used to be a Manchester United fan but as I got older I realized they are pretty much the Yankees of the English Premier league. _/O


They are a huge surprise. I haven't seen them play yet, but I don't have much time to watch this semester. Chelsea isn't too far behind Manchester in their Yankeeness, at least now with their new owner. Lots of money=lots of big stars. Did you happen to catch the Liverpool Chelsea match on Saturday? I really love watching Chelsea lose. :twisted: But that's cause I route for Manchester. With Tevez, Rooney, and Berbatov, and Ronaldo they tend to be entertaining to watch.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update on the standings, rapalahunter. Hull City has been a pretty big surprise so far, huh? My Dad is a huge Chelsea fan. I used to be a Manchester United fan but as I got older I realized they are pretty much the Yankees of the English Premier league. _/O
> ...


Unfortunately, I haven't been able to watch any matches in a while. You are right though, right now Chelsea is right up there with Manchester United as far as how much they have spent on their players. I'll have to bring that to my Dad's attention some time.

Manchester United has a ton of big stars, and I'm sure they are very entertaining to watch, even though I haven't watched them in a while. I haven't done much serious soccer watching since the days that Man-U had Andy Cole and Dwight York as their starting forwards. When I stopped playing soccer competitively a few years ago, I also stopped watching it as much. I do still try to keep track of the standings as much as I can though.


----------

